# Soliton Repair?



## Clipper (Jan 30, 2011)

Is anyone currently repairing Soliton controllers? 

I have two Jr.’s that I would like to get repaired.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

Try Wolf at Wolftronics.com (Edit: Oops...it is Wolftronix.com as noted in the next post)


He recently repaired a Soliton 1 and posted 3 videos on YouTube.
Here is a link to the first:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgDnQ2FeBEY



Wolf is great to work with.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, 
Thanks!
I just looked up his website, 
apparently it’s WolfTronix.com
not Wolftronics.com.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

My Remembery isn't so good some days...But it looks like you found it anyway.


----------

